# How-To: Replace the Windshield Wiper motor on a '92 240SX



## techtalk (Jun 8, 2011)

What's up guys,


For those who are interested, here is the procedure for replacing the windshield wiper motor on a '92 240SX: 


1) Remove the wiper arm.

2) Remove the cowl cover. Remove the wiper motor so that the wiper motor link comes out of hole in the front cowl top panel.

3) Disconnect the ball joint which connects motor link and wiper link. Remove the wiper motor from the vehicle.

4) Remove wiper link pivot blocks on driver and passenger sides. Remove the wiper link and pivot blocks as an assembly from the oblong hole on the left side of cowl top.

5) To install reverse the removal procedures. Apply a small amount of grease to ball joints before installation.










*diagram courtesy of nissanpartszone.com; all rights reserved


----------

